# Bathroom week



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Have been putting this off for a while. Client is my sister and brother-in law, and they have some pretty bad moisture issues. Lots of mold, plaster, and I have dealt with it before so I knew it would be a job.

Seal lock, then a coat of guardz to glue down the fracturing/failing oil bottom coat that is a lot older than I am. Skim coat, and prime with flat.

Aura spa and bath matte topcoats, with impervo acrylic on the trim. 

The other bath got similar prep, but instead with a high build primer which you see in grey. Regal Select Perl in black topcoats. Ceiling, trim, doors and cabinets done in Advance Satin. It was so humid in these baths it took over four hours for 20 minute skim to dry. 

I emptied the de-humidifier twice today. Over five gallons of water! 

Will be doing a problem solver article on this job. Still have to go back and do a few touch ups tomorrow. Still a ton of prep in these two little bathrooms. Ignore the waterdamage, and tile. Yes the tub has sank a full inch. It won't be remodeled this year.
https://picasaweb.google.com/johnso...&authkey=Gv1sRgCKmZupHcpOedfA&feat=directlink


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Good choice on products. What's causing all the moisture issues? Is it something in the attic? Is there an exhaust fan?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I think 30+ years of fresh pine straw in the beds each year surrounding the house is the root of the problem. Its just wet most of the time in the crawlspace. When they got a new hvac and duct a few years back we started seeing mold creeping up the walls all over.

Brother in law knows a big very expensive remodel is coming, and I will be patching the tile and adding in some supports so the tub stops moving. Just wanted me to quiet my sister till he was ready.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

You are a good brother!

What's the high build primer you use?

------

I have a bathroom problem simular coming up next month. Our climate is different so not the same, but this is a tiny ensuite shower and bath with an elderly couple that has been used with a poor exhaust fan for 30 years. 

It's going to be a gut and redo.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Duron NC high build.


----------



## Paul_R (Apr 19, 2007)

Great Job, Tommy! It is nice to help out family when you can, hope they gave you a meal or two!


----------

